# [Premiere Pro]Wolken/Nebel Effekt



## opiWahn (14. Februar 2008)

Ich hab schon im Forum gesucht und auch schon nach Plugins, aber es bezog sich irgendwie alles nur auf After Effects...
Frage: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit gut aussehende Wolken mit (Photoshop und) Premiere zu machen?
Es sollte ca. so aussehen, wie in diesem Video relativ am Anfang (ab 1:25):
http://youtube.com/watch?v=l3eqP6RE3-8
Es müsste auch nicht soo gut aussehen und ich wäre auch bereit bis zu 50 euro für Plugins zu behahlen (ich wieß damit kommt man nicht weit)...


----------



## chmee (14. Februar 2008)

Eine einfache Methode wäre, 4-6 Bilder mit Photoshop zu erstellen, wo der Rauschen-Effekt benutzt wurde. Jedes mal soll es ein wenig anders aussehen und die Bilder sollten mind. doppelt so breit wie die Videoauflösung sein. Dann legst Du sie in Premiere übereinander mit dem Screen/Addiere Effekt und bewegst sie verschieden schnell von links nach rechts, zB die oberste Ebene mit 1px/Frame und nach unten hin langsamer.

Hmm, nennt sich Parallax-Scrolling. mfg chmee


----------



## janoc (14. Februar 2008)

Mit einem Budget von 50€ bekommst du bei z.B. iStockphoto.com schon einen schönen Nebel- oder Wolken-Clip in HD-Qualität, den du (mehrmals) darüberlayern kannst.


----------



## opiWahn (15. Februar 2008)

ok danke an beide =)
ich hab auch schon was probiert und das sah in der premiere vorschau soagr noch ganz gut aus, aber nach dem konvertieren kam das dann richtig doof raus
und zwar hab ich ein 2000x2000 Pixel großes Bild gemacht und das Permanent versschoben...


----------

